# Has anyone here ever &quot;grown your own&quot;?



## pdore96 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ive seen the "kits" advertised and wondered it it was just another sales thing.Seems like everything has to be just right...Thought I would ask...


----------



## mushriddler (Mar 12, 2014)

im from det mi area and i lived up in caddilac for years. i have about 6-7 Friends that are micro biologists at E.M.U that have worked on trying to cultivate morels as lab work and it has ..and is being done there quite well but its just not realistic to do at home... however i have tried the "home grow kits" and had good and no results from them. the key is to put them next to a FRESHLY DEAD OR DYEING ash or even better elm. the truth is that they help but i dont know if there worth the money or the false hope. not to mention its too late to do this year. i rinse my shrooms in room temp water and take it back to the same spot i got them from and it seem to help. if you try some things let us know........good hunting..


----------



## mushriddler (Mar 12, 2014)

p.s. if you want to grow allot of mushrooms, the hanging bags and spore kits for ...??"white button" mushroom did great in my aunt and uncles root seller a few years back. they had two kits and started at the top of each bag and did a few rows every week or so and had way more than they could get rid of. we dried the extra and made cream of mush soup mix.. i think they were $50 a bag for the kits.


----------



## mushriddler (Mar 12, 2014)

SORRY!!!! I JUST GOT YELLED AT (by my traitor friend!......im a wolverine fan) they were students at M.S.U....!!!!


----------

